# Help me find good Bard songs



## Jojo11805 (Nov 16, 2016)

So here's the deal.  I'm playing a Bard (only my second game) with a group of friends.  When we began the game, I picked up a cheap harmonica.  Never played before, but I figured it was an inexpensive way to add some fun to the game.  I actually started learning a few tunes to play as the game went.  Sorta picked some theme songs for the players and situations.  Like I'd play Taps when one of our people died.  

We've been playing this campaign off and on for awhile now.  I've learned about a dozen or so short tunes.  We're kinda on a sabbatical now as the holiday season makes it really hard to keep a consistent game going. In the mean time, I want to add to what I know and surprise them when we play again.  

Any suggestions for good recognizable tunes to play in fun situations?  My harmonica is in the Major Key of C, so tunes in a minor key don't work well.  Also, I'm still no good at working out a tune by ear, so without the tabs typed out I can't replicate it.  

If you guys have any suggestions with links to the tabs or even typing them out, that would be great.  I can list what I already know if that helps.  

Thanks


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 16, 2016)

Can't help ya with Tabs, but...

I fought the law and the law won
Hulk TV show ending/walking away theme
Foxy Lady
California Girls
Darth Vader theme


----------



## Richards (Nov 17, 2016)

To be played when another player has to make a decision about what to do, and is taking a rather long time about it:

The "Final Jeopardy!" song.

Johnathan


----------



## Jojo11805 (Nov 17, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestions.  I really like the Hulk and Jeopardy ideas, and I found the tabs for them.


----------

